# religous nuts



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

There were four country churches in a small Texas town: The Presbyterian Church, the Baptist Church, the Methodist Church and the Catholic Church. Each church was overrun with pesky squirrels. 


One day, the Presbyterian Church called a meeting to decide what to do about the squirrels. After much prayer and consideration they determined that the squirrels were predestined to be there and they shouldn't interfere with God's divine will. 


In the Baptist Church the squirrels had taken up habitation in the baptistery. The deacons met and decided to put a cover on the baptistery and drown the squirrels in it. The squirrels escaped somehow and there were twice as many there the next week. 


The Methodist Church got together and decided that they were not in a position to harm any of God's creation. So, they humanely trapped the Squirrels and set them free a few miles outside of town. Three days later, the squirrels were back. 


But -- The Catholic Church came up with the best and most effective solution. They baptised the squirrels and registered them as members of the church. Now they only see them on Christmas and Easter.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

crazylady said:


> There were four country churches in a small Texas town: The Presbyterian Church, the Baptist Church, the Methodist Church and the Catholic Church. Each church was overrun with pesky squirrels.
> 
> One day, the Presbyterian Church called a meeting to decide what to do about the squirrels. After much prayer and consideration they determined that the squirrels were predestined to be there and they shouldn't interfere with God's divine will.
> 
> ...


The Episcopalian (Church of England) minister didn't have any problems with the squirrels in his church since the Episcopalian squirrels all sat at the back of the church near the heating and no humans apart from the minister and organist went to the Episcopalian church anyway...

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy

PS And, yes, I am a CofE organist.....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Do lady vicars get upset because they don't have their own . . . . religious nuts that is! :roll: :roll: 

Cheers


----------

